# WTB Whizzer model J belt guard, looking for a clean original



## Miller's Garage (Mar 12, 2012)

Please send PM with what u have and pics help also, Ken


----------



## mason_man (Mar 12, 2012)

*Belt Guard*

If someone from the cabe dosen't have one you can try these guys www.whizzerworks.tripod.com, or www.memorylane-classics.com. price $60.00 to 65.00. or www.wildfiremotors.com, price $23.00.

Ray


----------



## Miller's Garage (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks Ray, I really don't want a repop on this bike if I can help it.


----------



## mason_man (Mar 12, 2012)

Mike Steiff of whizzer works may have an original bealt guard, would be good to still give him a call. my other sources are still in florida. Ray


----------



## Miller's Garage (Mar 30, 2012)

Search over thanks Mike at the Whizzer works!


----------



## mason_man (Mar 31, 2012)

*Whizzer newsletter*

That's great to hear. There is a whizzer newsletter that comes out every month with info on the vintage whizzer and the new edition whizzer. If you have a whizzer this is a must have. there is always lots of great articles. Fred is just starting The Birth of the whizzerPacemaker. This is history in the making! Will take a couple of month to cover. 

I can give a small glimpse of what you can expect to read. You can e-mail Mary Kay at mkhansenreibel@aol.com for a sample of the newsletter, be sure to put down the Whizzer Newsletter so she doesn't think it's spam. Ray


----------

